# Line6 POD Xt Live into PA



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I know I ask a lot of questions regarding my XT Live, but it's because I don't have near the experience with all the amp/ca/effects models that some of you do!

I am in a new group and I will be playing direct into a PA...

I need to figure out a nice clean tone, a crunchy tone and two lead tones...I use a Telecaster with active single coils.

The clean needs to be a nice straight clean, maybe some chorus added in...

The crunch needs to be a country type crunch probably...

One of the lead tones needs to be a Pinball Wizard duplicate (as close as possible) and the other just a nice lead tone...

I know that's not a lot of info.

If anyone can help, it would be greatly appreciated! I have been trying at home, but nothing sounds right.

Thanks.

~Andrew


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

I can't say how this work with a Pod, as I don't own one, but I usually start with a preset that piques my interest. Then I strip out everything. All effects, reverb, etc. Get it down to the amp and the cab model. And work from there.

Optionally, isn't there a way for Pod users to share patches? You might want to try the Line6 patch sharing site.


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks Ian,

I have downloaded some patches, but you can preview them, so it's download, load, try it out, lather, rinse, repeat 

I have started the above patches with no cab, just a tube preamp and some effects...not really what I am looking for though...maybe I need an Axe-FX! lol


~Andrew


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

kw_guitarguy said:


> Thanks Ian,
> 
> I have downloaded some patches, but you can preview them, so it's download, load, try it out, lather, rinse, repeat
> 
> ...


I wish I could say it's easier with the Axe-Fx but it's probably even harder. Well, harder in that there's not a good way to share patches. But maybe easier in that the amp and cab block defaults are really, really, really excellent now. Very little tweaking required.


----------



## itf? (May 27, 2009)

The key with the Pod XT is to start with a blank. i've never had much success with the downloaded patches....they just never hit the mark and it's easier to just create your own. You will NEED to pick a cab and amp sim in order for things to sound right. You'll also need to select what you are going to be plugging into EACH time you start the Pod to make sure you are actually set to run into the correct unit. So you'll need to set it for "direct into PA". If it's set to "Combo amp" or "Stack" it's going to sound horrible direct into a PA board.

For the clean start yourself with a clean amp sim like the hiwatt or Fender Twin. The Pod should automatically pick an appropriate cab. However, in my time with a POD XT I did find that testing out different cabs made a huge difference to the tonal qualities of each amp sim. That'll pretty much have a clean tone nailed for you, no fuss.


For the "crunch" pick an amp that does it well....hmm....I think it does a champ simulation?? which might be nice. There is a Deluxe reverb which should get you in the area you're looking for. If not the clean amp with the "tube driver" stomp box should get you where you want to me. This makes it easy for you to switch tones as well. No need for seperate patches, just switch the "stomp" switch on and off to add/remove overdrive.

For the Pinball Wizard setting.....use the Hiwatt and turn the gain wayyyy up. That's all Pete used to get his sound so it should get you in the right vein at least. 

Hope that helps. Usually with the Pod I've found the minimalist approach works best. Use as little efffects as possible to create the tone pallet you're looking for.


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks itf? !!

I will definitely try out those suggestions...I keep going back and forth between selling this thing and getting an M13 or something, but then I remember that all my playing outside of my house is done through a PA so I need some sort of amp simulation...or a really small combo that I could mic...

Anyway, I will try those suggestions out and let you know!

Thanks again.

~Andrew


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Hey Andrew,

Not sure if you've tried the patches on this website, but IMHO they sound great and your able to preview the sound below:

Rob Tognoni - line6, line 6, pod, xt, podxt, patches, mp3

I can only echo what Ian said about about the Axe-Fx. As great as it sounds, its not easy to program. I used to own one and i found i was spending as much time tweaking settings as i was playing. I've also done the Podxt route which was nice but wanted more in terms of quality effects.

In the end i went with a Line 6 M13 and a Tech 21 Liverpool for my amp sim. If you dont need a tonne of amp sims included within the Podxt, then i'd highly recommend the M13 and one of the Tech 21 Character pedals. Each pedal as alot of tonal variations. 

I run the Liverpool within the effects loop of the M13. I run my compressors, wahs, and overdrives first and then the Liverpool. My delays and reverbs are run after the Liverpool. Sounds great for recording or even to a PA.


----------

